# Which Smoker should I get for my husband for xmas?



## hamhocksforlegs (Dec 15, 2009)

either:

The Great Outdoors[emoji]8482[/emoji] Smoky Mountain Series[emoji]8482[/emoji] Propane Gas Smoker 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...006000_750-6-1 

or 

Weber 18" Smokey Mountain 
http://www.amazon.com/Weber-2820-Smo.../dp/B00004U9VA 

I've found them both secondhand for $100. 

Thoughts? 

The first seems larger and might fit more ribs etc.  The second seems to be a  rusted brand name with lots of great reviews and resources online for use.

Any guidance would be much appreciated!


----------



## lvrgsp (Dec 15, 2009)

My vote goes for the Weber. One thing to think about is the Weber is charcoal, and the GOSM is propane, that might make a bit of difference.

Good luck
Lvrgsp


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 15, 2009)

The Weber is the one I have experience with so I vote for that one.  Kind of depends on what hubby's comfort level is.  The Weber is pretty easy, but it's still charcoal so you've got to still do a little work.  The other, is a little less work (I'll get hung for saying this) but it's propane.  I like the taste of charcoal better.  Same reason I got rid of my gas grill for doing steaks and burgers and went with a charcoal grill.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## k5yac (Dec 15, 2009)

If it's in good shape, $100 is a good deal for the Weber... they generally sell new for nearly $300. Weber makes nice stuff.

Give your husband this web site address too!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 15, 2009)

I would go for the GOSM Wide Body myself... Propane is much easier to use and there is not that much difference in taste. JMHO

The GOSM has a large following and its own user group on yahoo groups for assistance...


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 15, 2009)

Go with the Propane! It will give you more time to be romantic with that special someone your gettin it for. Seriously Propane is a little easier to get started with. and you can always corvert it to charcoal and vise versa.
Most important of all *HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## bud lite (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice that you care enuff to ask. 

I wouldn't buy you a new dress, even if you told me the dress size and color.
Too much chance to go wrong.

Smokers are a quite personal thing.  You might get a charcoal when he really wanted gas.  Or, vice-versa.

See if you can find out first.


----------



## ronp (Dec 15, 2009)

You may want to consider an MES, easy to use and almost set and forget. Do a search for MES here.


----------



## deltadude (Dec 15, 2009)

That's a big question.

Choosing the right smoker is sort of a life style question.

Does your hubby bbq/grill now?  Charcoal or gas?

Does your hubby have a lot of time to play around with cooking or does he just like to get it done without a lot of tinkering?

Your basic choices are:

Charcoal - Weber Smoky Mountain, is really a solid choice and highly recommended by many.  There are also offset smokers , don't bother with the cheaper ones at home depot or lowes.

Propane - Lots of choices here but the GOSM "Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain" is highly recommended by many on this SMF.
Also the Brinkman Vertical Gas Smoker similiar to the GOSM can be found at Home Depot.

Electric - The MES "Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse", is another SMF highly recommended smoker.

Wood - for a newbie too expensive

Charcoal using the WSM mentioned above is really a great choice, the WSM is versatile can be used for both smoking and grilling, even competition BBQ teams use WSM.  Depending on how much you want to spend this option could be a little high.  I haven't checked prices in awhile but I think around $250+

Offsets, that are built correctly (expensive) are great, and some allow both charcoal or wood.  The cheaper models are just not worth the time.  Learning to properly use a offset as a cooking tool will take some practice.

Propane - is good smoker and big bang for buck, good heat control, and can get the job done.  However you will have to remember to check the LP bottles for gas ( you don't want to be 9 hours in on a 12 hour smoke and discover you are out of Propane tank is empty, if that happens at 3am you are really stuck).  Often many owners modify their Propane Smokers for optimal performance.   Most require you to buy a propane tank.

Electric - Electric is the least expensive fuel source, and in the MES case, gives very consistent heat, with some bonus features, that produce great smoked meat.  Of all the smokers electric is probably the easiest to use and learn.  

If your hubby likes to tinker and baby sit his work, then he won't mind the Charcoal, though the WSM runs so smooth and requires very little constant attention.

If he is already into grilling, has a couple of propane tanks, then propane may be the way to go, however most propane units are not insulated, so how cold it is will be a factor in keeping a consistent smoking temp, which is important for consistent results.  Propane is almost as easy as electric, except for the fuel hassle.

Electric works great for busy people, who want things simple and easy.  The MES 30" can be purchased for under $200, the 40" is more expensive. Insulated cabinet, digital control sets temp and timer.  Once the meat is in wood can be added from an external wood loading tray, and the digital thermometer tells you what temp your cooking at, plus you can set a timer to turn it off automatically.

A great info source on BBQ Smokers is:
• How to buy a smoker
• Choosing a Charcoal Smoker
• Gas or Propane Smokers
• Electric Smokers

Your hubby is a lucky guy to have his sweetie hook him up with a new smoker...  Merry Christmas


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. As for the smoker, I think the GOSM gasser would be a good choice.


----------



## ol' smokey (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Myself I'm partial to charcoal so I would go with the Weber IMHO.


----------



## warthog (Dec 15, 2009)

Go with the Weber. Lump charcoal all the way.
Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd go with the GOSM!  I have one and it is a delight to use and does a great job.

Scott


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 15, 2009)

WSM,

semi-retiring my GOSM gasser on x-mas day(bought it in September I think, now I have a new WSM assembled in the garage ready to go), main reason: I really missed the taste of meat smoked using lump charcoal vs gas..

good luck with your purchase.

happy holidays.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry Dude, I just couldn't resist!!!! lmao


----------



## chefrob (Dec 15, 2009)

welcome and im sure he wouldn't get mad at ya for gettin him BOTH! both are good bargains...........


----------



## herkysprings (Dec 15, 2009)

WSM is a great tool, I dont know about the GOSM.

BUT

WSM 18" and ribs throw me for a bit of a loop. Even bigger briskets need to be trimmed. I dont know about the GOSM and how wide it is.

Might want to find out what kinda foods he likes. Pulled Pork / briskets / fatties? WSM for sure. Ribs and chicken? maybe the GOSM has better dimensions fot this?

I never used charcoal before the WSM and it doesnt take long to learn vs propane.


----------



## ruonfire (Dec 15, 2009)

Great posts everyone! I'm searching for my first smoker and this is very helpful to me as well.


----------



## tjoff (Dec 15, 2009)

I have the GOSM big block.. It is 24" wide and can handle a full slab of ribs without having to cut them to fit.  I have used charcoal in the past and now the gasser.  Cannot tell much difference in state IMHO.  I like the GOSM for ease of use, there is not quite as much time "tending the fire"
If you are going to buy a new one fropm Bass Pro there are 2 different size the smaller I think is only 16" wide.  The difference in price I think is $30, spend the little more and buy the bigger one. It is well worth the extra $30.


----------



## abomb (Dec 15, 2009)

I would go with the GOSM.  It is easy to use and plenty of space.  If he likes both then for $200 you have a pretty sweet setup. Merry Christmas!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 15, 2009)

I think I'd ask whether he has a propane or charcoal grill first off. Whichever one he has I would buy him the same type of smoker but thats just my opinion


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't want  you to think we are being negative and not wanting to help, Because we do want to help,  but I have to agree with several others.

I would not want my wife to pick out my smoker, for several reasons.
1 being It is a very personal thing ( I know it sounds silly but trust me )

If your husband has never done this before then it might not be as big a deal as it would be for those of us who have been doing it for a while.

While my wife has a pretty good idea of what I want next, I would hope she would come to me ( because I told her to ) before she tried buying me one because there are several technical things about my next pit which I did not tell her because it would have went right over her head.

*IF* I had to go with one of your 2 and if this is Husbands first foray into smoking I would go with the Weber, it's easy to use and easy to learn on.

Good Luck and Happy Smokes


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 15, 2009)

Great advice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






for taking the time to walk somebody through this process. Often people forget that getting advice is mainly what this place is all about. So points are earned in this case for giving such good and well explained advice. Good job outta you deltadude.

You're a funny, funny man there oneshot. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But seriously hamhocksforlegs (love your name by the way) if there's a way to slyly (is that a word?) ask him if he had a choice what would he choose.  Tell him some friend of yours is thinking of buying their husband one.  You may get a ton of info out of him.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2009)

My vote is for the GOSM for the main reason I have owned one for about 3 years and it's a good streedy machine and will bring you some good smokes for sure. I only thing I would change is the size if you can get the 24" model/ big block. If you are willing to spend upwards of 300.00 I would good to the Smoke Vault 24" I have one of those too. It is yet even better then the GOSM. I bought mine because of the width of thats unitt nad I couldn't get the big block either.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  

My suggestion would be to let hubby pick his own smoker out.  He will be the one using it so he would be the best one to make the decision.


----------



## deltadude (Dec 16, 2009)

10 years ago when my wife bought me our Weber Silver Genesis Gas Grill, for my birthday, she knew almost exactly what I wanted, and the gift was a complete surprise when Ace hardware delivered and setup the new Weber.  The only thing I would have done different is get the model with the side burner.  What my wife knew, is I would never make the purchase for myself.  We had walked through home depot and Ace's Hardware enough times together and browsed the BBQs, she knew what I would want, since all I had at the time was a 22" Weber Kettle.

The same thing with the smoker, it was a birthday present.  However as much as I had been talking about smokers with her, she knew I was undecided about what type.  So my clever wife, gave me $250 that could only be spent for a smoker.  Two weeks later after much research and weighing what I wanted most in that price range, it was down to the WSM and a last minute entry the MES basically due to the SMF forum and the amount of fellow owner support.  Several hundred SMF posts later we all know the MES won out.  However now that I'm not working I have time and I would like to tinker with a WSM.

Of course if your family has the extra bucks to go BIG, then there is even more great choices out there.


----------



## rstr hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

I would also ask what your hubby was going to use it for. I think most of the previous posts assumed that you'd be doing mostly BBQ (ribs, chicken, pork shoulders, and briskets) however if your hubby is looking for a smoker for sausage, cheese, cold smoke items, that may make a big difference in your decision. While your hubby will undoubtably appreciate your effort no matter what, communication will help you get something that will fit his smoking intentions as well. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 18, 2009)

First Off I like Ham Hocks!!!!
Second Off Good on ya for asking. You have brought tears to my eyes, what a thoughtful gesture
Third Get him a Lang...It says Love in so many ways. Everytime he looks at it he will think of you and me for suggetsing it. I would even travel to yall and help you wrap it and for its first smoke......

Heres the link... http://www.pigroast.com/


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 18, 2009)

Not sure which GOSM model it is, link says unavailable. If it's the  one I'm thinking it is you can get it new at WallyWorld for $150

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ct_id=12429510

The charbroil goes for $140

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ct_id=10858575

I prefer gas fired for ease of use and consistency of finished food. The gas provides a steady temp without too much attention and since it's burning wood chips for smoke & flavor no one will know the difference when you serve up the grub.

I would eventually upgrade the smoke box on either of the above with either a cast iron skillet or a stainless steel steam table pan.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 18, 2009)

My personal preference is for the weber Smokey Mountain. And at $100, it's a steal in my opinion.


----------



## rickw (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to agree with Raceyb, get the WSM. It's a great little cooker.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome indeed!

I would have to agree on the GOSM, especially if the user is not experienced with smoking...much easier to use than a charcoal fired smoker, which means it will likely get more use, and can more easily give good results.

The only regret I have with my GOSM is that I didn't get a larger size (I have the smallest gasser- 3405GW). If the one you speak of is the 3405 BGW, this is 20" wide instead of 16" wide like mine.

If hubby decides later on down the road that he'd like to try a charcoal fired rig, then find him one. There's a learning curve with either type, but it's a fun challenge.

Sounds like a lucky man to have a wife hunting for a smoker for a gift!

The earlier mention about hinting around about what type he'd like to use "if he were going to smoke meats" is a great idea as well.

Very nice gift idea...leave a note with the forum address inside the smoker, so he can drop us a line after Christmas...we'll hook him up with methods, ideas, tips and recipes.

Merry Christmas!

Eric


----------



## azkitch (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine. It's a thousand dollars. I'll include a box of matches.
OK. Now that you are all rolling in the aisles...I haven't read the thread, but I'll bet you heard a lot of WSM. If he's gonna be cooking for the fam. ya can't do much better. Ask all the competition winners. Like Harry Soo on Pitmasters. Or Rhythm 'n' Que out here.
Now I'm gonna read the thread...


----------



## rickw (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL.......


----------



## azkitch (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah. All of the above. Keep us "Posted" so to speak.

Thanks, Rick.


----------



## norrell6 (Dec 22, 2009)

I think this is a wise strategy. If he already has a gas grill, then you can share propane with the smoker. If he uses charcoal, then he is familiar with and probably has all the equipment for burning charcoal. I started with a WSM style smoker and then found what I liked and didnt like about it. Then I bought my other smokers. If I had to have only one smoker, I would have to pick my GOSM. You can smoke in it at low temps and also get it hot enough to cook chicken at 325F like it is supposed to be cooked. Most smokers are designed to stay at 250F or below, so being able to get really hot and maintain that temp is a big plus for the GOSM. 
Good Luck and Merry Christmas!


----------

